# EOS M: 100% view with 1 click or tap - available or not?



## AvTvM (May 26, 2014)

Hi, can't find the information on the quick. Does anyone know, if there is a way to get 100% view playback on a EOS M quickly - i.e. with one click or one (double) tap ... somehow? Is it possible to custom-assign "100% view playback" to any button (e.g. to "Set" button)?

in playback mode ... 100% view of shot just taken, not the 5x/10x magnification loupe in shooting mode (I know that one). 

Thanks!


----------



## bainsybike (May 26, 2014)

Don't think so, in fact I don't think there's any way to get 100% view. You can magnify up to 10x by spreading 2 fingers on the screen in playback mode, but I don't think there's any way to assign that function to a button.


----------



## AvTvM (May 26, 2014)

Thanks. Thats my suspicion too. I am aware of the 2-finger spread on the touchscreen but would prefer a Double tap to get a 100% view of that area. Or a user-assignable button - like on nikon dslrs. I find it more convenient to check sharpness that way.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> ... a 100% view of that area. Or a user-assignable button - like on nikon dslrs.



Or some Canon dSLRs. I have 100% review of the selected/used AF point assigned to the Set button of my 1D X.


----------



## AvTvM (May 26, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > ... a 100% view of that area. Or a user-assignable button - like on nikon dslrs.
> ...



Yes. Which other canon eos models carry that feature at the moment?


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 26, 2014)

AvTvM said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > AvTvM said:
> ...



5DIII can, perhaps some other recent bodies too, not sure.


----------



## Act444 (May 27, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > neuroanatomist said:
> ...



6D can do it too.


----------



## AvTvM (May 27, 2014)

Thanks. So EOS models from 2012 onwards, with the exception of EOS-M. 

EOS-M2 ?


----------



## wickidwombat (May 27, 2014)

sounds like a job for magic lantern
I'll have to have a look at mine and see if ML adds anything like that in there as an option


----------



## bainsybike (May 28, 2014)

Another thought on this one.

The magnification factor required to give 100% view on the screen is given by:

Square root(no. of pixels in image / no. of pixels on screen)

In the case of the M with a full size 3x2 image this works out at about 4.15.

So when we look at an image magnified 10x on the M screen, we're actually viewing it at about 240%. It may be possible to achieve 100% with the finger spread technique at some intermediate point, but there doesn't seem to be any easy way to know when you get there.

Do the high-end cameras mentioned by Neuro and others give a true 100% view?


----------



## AvTvM (May 28, 2014)

bainsybike said:


> Do the high-end cameras mentioned by Neuro and others give a true 100% view?



Yes. If the camera's "play" menu has an item "Magnification" with one of the options "Actual size".
It does say "apx." though ... meaning approximately, so I don't know whether it is ever so slightly off "100%" or not. I wouldn't mind ... I'd just like to have a one button-press zoom to approx. 100% on my EOS-M [and 7D  ] to judge images for sharpness when chimping. 
e.g. for 5D III: http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii/11 

6D has it too [but NOT the Nikon D600/610!] 


> Quick-Zoom playback button on an affordable DSLR
> Yay! This was one huge disappointment for me on the Nikon D600: the lack of a one-click zooming feature during playback, like all my other Nikon cameras have, and like the new Cano 5D mk3 has. On the Canon 6D, there is now a dedicated magnifying glass button right within perfect reach of your thumb. Unlike all previous Canon DSLRs throughout history, you can now zoom in right away, without having to first press the playback button! That always annoyed me to death, to have Canon cameras that would do instant playback and show me the image, but would still require me to hit the “playback” button with my left hand before I could zoom in and check focus. It sounds like a very minor issue, but it makes a huge difference if you’re on the clock. One tip I can give: Set your 6D zoom to “Actual Size”, so that with a single tap of the button you can go straight to 100% zoom. Even if you used an off-center focus point, the camera still goes to that point!


http://www.slrlounge.com/canon-eos-6d-dslr-review-and-field-test-canons-highest-quality-dslr-yet


----------

